# Marvel Mystery Oil.........I know I know.....debatable topic...some interesting results...



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I thought that stuff was for engine building...


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

JLL said:


> I thought that stuff was for engine building...


It's marketed as an engine cleaner/fuel system/tank cleaner etc....A lot of earlier C5 corvette's had problems with the fuel tank level not reporting correctly, I know several guys that used this and the issue never came back..


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I would guess by using synthetic oil in the Cruze there would not be any noticeable benefit from using the marvel mystery oil. If oil has been changed regularly, the engine should be clean and free of deposits.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

TDCruze said:


> I would guess by using synthetic oil in the Cruze there would not be any noticeable benefit from using the marvel mystery oil. If oil has been changed regularly, the engine should be clean and free of deposits.


Totally agree, I often wonder however if the piston's get dirty or have any carbon build up on them, if it increases the possibly of them cracking...who knows really.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

6Speed2016LT said:


> Totally agree, I often wonder however if the piston's get dirty or have any carbon build up on them, if it increases the possibly of them cracking...who knows really.


The apparent "theory" on LPSI is that it is due to additives that were used in older spec engine oil. Specifically, calcuum and sodium compounds. 

If Marvel Mystery Oil has these in it then it could create a greater risk of LSPI.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

6Speed2016LT said:


> Totally agree, I often wonder however if the piston's get dirty or have any carbon build up on them, if it increases the possibly of them cracking...who knows really.


Pistons dirty with carbon absorb more heat than clean (reflective) pistons. This is just the same as how black surfaces get hot with radiated heat more than a reflective surface will.

I'm not certain this affects anything. Lots of modern vehicles have oil squirters under the pistons to cool them better. Does the Cruze gasoline engine have this? It seems like it should and probably is a regular thing on most modern turbocharged gasoline engines.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

If you want to put some of that in each tank of fuel, go ahead. Just be aware that you aren't going to get any valve cleaning action out of it because of the direct injection arrangement of the Cruze engines.

If you had some of that in an inverse oiler setup, that might help keep intake valves clean.


----------

